# CDs SVM Mac



## benlaug (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

En tant que nostalgique absolu de l'ancienne époque, je suis fortement en manque des anciens numéros de SVM Mac. Je ne parle évidemment pas des derniers numéros de 30 pages vides sur l'iPhone, mais bien des numéros de l'ancienne génération remplis de nombreuses pages de tests de matos, de softs, de rapports de labo, etc.

Bien évidemment, qui dit SVM Mac dit CD mensuel rempli de fabuleuses découvertes ! Les sharewares, les jeux, BeOS, les premières version de Linux pour Mac et j'en passe . Ces CDs représentent pour moi une part de mon enfance, et ils ont malheureusement disparus au cours de nombreux déménagements.

J'ai tout à fait conscience que ceux d'entre-vous possédant une collection de ces CDs n'ont aucune envie de s'en séparer. Néanmoins, je me demandais s'il était possible d'en faire des images et d'en faire profiter la communauté ? Ceci rendrait des nostalgiques comme moi vraiment très heureux .

Je vous remercie d'avance,

Benjamin


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2013)

benlaug a dit:


> J'ai tout à fait conscience que ceux d'entre-vous possédant une collection de ces CDs n'ont aucune envie de s'en séparer. Néanmoins, je me demandais s'il était possible d'en faire des images et d'en faire profiter la communauté ? Ceci rendrait des nostalgiques comme moi vraiment très heureux .



La question qui se pose, pour pouvoir faire ça, c'est "à qui demander l'autorisation (écrite) de le faire", parce que je pense que ça poserait les mêmes problèmes de droits de propriété intellectuelle que la mise à disposition des articles de la revue.


----------



## benlaug (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour votre réponse !

Je pense qu'à l'époque les CDs ne contenaient que des versions de démo de sharewares et des freewares. Rien qui semble à priori non distribuable légalement, mais peut-être que mes souvenirs sont trop vagues ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2013)

benlaug a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse !
> 
> Je pense qu'à l'époque les CDs ne contenaient que des versions de démo de sharewares et des freewares. Rien qui semble à priori non distribuable légalement, mais peut-être que mes souvenirs sont trop vagues ?



Le problème n'est pas le contenu, mais le CD lui même, ce n'est pas ce qu'il contient, qui est protégé (en dehors de la partie rédactionnelle), mais sa composition (une image disque est au CD ce qu'une photocopie ou un PDF est à la revue "papier").

Cela dit, puisque nous avons la chance d'avoir des professionnels dans l'équipe (des journalistes, s'entend), j'ai demandé un avis sur la question (mais je ne pense pas m'être trompé dans mon analyse du problème).


----------



## benlaug (29 Décembre 2013)

C'est une bonne idée, merci pour votre démarche ! L'idée est évidemment de pouvoir en faire profiter en toute légalité .


----------



## innocente (30 Décembre 2013)

benlaug a dit:


> C'est une bonne idée, merci pour votre démarche ! L'idée est évidemment de pouvoir en faire profiter en toute légalité .



SVM Mac est mort et je ne pense pas que son dernier propriétaire - le groupe BFM - soit très intéressé par ce qu'il advient de ses restes, surtout de CD.

Pascal n'a peut-être pas tort sur le principe mais bon, on doit pouvoir prendre le risque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

Bien, puisque Florian pense qu'on peut le faire, alors, je n'ai aucune raison de m'y opposer. Reste un détail à régler : j'ai peut-être 200 ou 250 CD de revues (SVM Mac, mais aussi Univers Mac, MacWorld, et même quelques Golden plus ceux de quelques revues éphémères comme Mac Attack et son unique numéro) dans mes archives, je peux consacrer du temps à faire des images, mais je n'ai pas le volume nécessaire pour héberger les 100 à 150 Go que ça doit représenter (mon FAI ne met que 10 Go par compte à ma disposition, ce qui ne fait que 20 Go en tout, dont une bonne partie est déjà utilisée à d'autres fins).

Donc comment met-on ces images à la disposition de "la communauté" ?


----------



## benlaug (31 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc comment met-on ces images à la disposition de "la communauté" ?


Bonjour, une inscription sur Hubic donne 25 Go gratuit et une inscription sur Mega donne 50 Go. Ca pourrait être une bonne solution de départ. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2013)

benlaug a dit:


> Bonjour, une inscription sur Hubic donne 25 Go gratuit et une inscription sur Mega donne 50 Go. Ca pourrait être une bonne solution de départ. Qu'en pensez-vous ?




Mmmm &#8230; Ce que j'e pense ? 

Quant à Hubic, si les vitesses d'upload qu'il permet sont en rapport avec la vitesse de chargement de sa page d'accueil, je ne suis pas certain de parvenir à remplir les 25 Go avant la fin du millénaire :mouais:


----------



## benlaug (31 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mmmm &#8230; Ce que j'e pense ?
> 
> Quant à Hubic, si les vitesses d'upload qu'il permet sont en rapport avec la vitesse de chargement de sa page d'accueil, je ne suis pas certain de parvenir à remplir les 25 Go avant la fin du millénaire :mouais:


Concernant Hubic, je n'ai jamais testé mais je peux toujours le faire et voir si c'est en effet jouable ou non.

Reste trois autres solutions :

- Trouver un autre service de type "cloud" offrant un espace de stockage de base généreux.

- Mon hébergeur me donne un espace de stockage illimité, mais j'aimerais quand même les contacter afin de me renseigner jusqu'où va cet "illimité" vu le prix que je paye.

- Je peux toujours mettre un serveur personnel à disposition (ayant déjà un nom de domaine pour plus de commodités), mais je n'ai rien d'autre sous la main qu'un Raspberry Pi, ce qui n'offre pas des performances exceptionnelles mais peut toujours faire l'affaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2013)

Reste le problème de l'upload, ayant l'immense chance de bénéficier de l'exception française qu'est l'ADSL, il me faut près de deux heures pour uploader une image de CD de 700 Mo, même si tous les CD ne sont pas pleins jusqu'à la gueule, en comptant en moyenne 1H30 par CD, je suis quand même parti pour plus de 300 heures d'upload, là, je t'avoue que ça me fait hésiter


----------



## Invité (1 Janvier 2014)

J'en ai quelque un aussi. 
On devrait pouvoir partager
Tiens, c'est ma bonne action n°1 de l'année !!! :rateau:


----------



## benlaug (1 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Reste le problème de l'upload, ayant l'immense chance de bénéficier de l'exception française qu'est l'ADSL, il me faut près de deux heures pour uploader une image de CD de 700 Mo, même si tous les CD ne sont pas pleins jusqu'à la gueule, en comptant en moyenne 1H30 par CD, je suis quand même parti pour plus de 300 heures d'upload, là, je t'avoue que ça me fait hésiter


C'est vrai que ces débits sont loins d'être paradisiaques :rateau:, mais rien n'impose que ça ne se fasse pas sur un très long terme. Vous n'êtes tout de façon obligé de rien .



Invité a dit:


> J'en ai quelque un aussi.
> On devrait pouvoir partager
> Tiens, c'est ma bonne action n°1 de l'année !!! :rateau:


Magnifique nouvelle . (Et magnifique BA !)

Bref, je vais m'occuper de l'infrastructure serveur et vous tiendrai au courant au moment venu, si le coeur vous en dit toujours  .


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2014)

benlaug a dit:


> C'est vrai que ces débits sont loins d'être paradisiaques :rateau:, mais rien n'impose que ça ne se fasse pas sur un très long terme. Vous n'êtes tout de façon obligé de rien .
> 
> 
> Magnifique nouvelle . (Et magnifique BA !)
> ...



Ok, mais passe moi les infos par MP, ça évitera que n'importe qui n'y upload n'importe quoi (je transmettrais à Invité, car tant que tu n'as pas je ne sais plus combien de message au compteur, tu ne peux contacter que les modos par ce biais).

Sinon, tu préfères que je commence par les plus vieux (Univers Mac et Golden dans mon cas), ou par les SVM en priorité ?



Invité a dit:


> J'en ai quelque un aussi.



Tu peux m'envoyer par MP une liste de ceux que tu as, que je ne les fasse pas ?


----------



## claude72 (1 Janvier 2014)

benlaug a dit:


> - Trouver un autre service de type "cloud" offrant un espace de stockage de base généreux.


Avant-hier, après avoir lu vos échanges, j'avais jeté un oeil sur les divers sites de stockage de fichiers et de "cloud" les plus courants que je connais et le problème est que tous ceux-là ne stockent les fichiers que pendant une (courte) période... selon les sites c'est entre de 30 et 90 jours, même pour les membres et même pour les membres qui payent .


Quant à Méga,  et au sujet de l'article que tu cites, sans aller (comme un avis d'un lecteur)) jusqu'à dire que "_Cet article n'est qu'un tissu de conneries_", je soupçonne son auteur d'être de tellement fort parti-pris contre kim.com qu'il fait celui qui n'a pas bien compris comment fonctionne Méga (ou alors il est idiot), et la plupart de ses "arguments" sont pathétiquement à côte de la plaque !
(ceci dit, Télérama n'est pas vraiment un journal spécialisé dans l'informatique... et on peut légitimement douter de la fiabilité de ses analyses dans ce domaine !!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Quant à Méga,  et au sujet de l'article que tu cites, sans aller (comme un avis d'un lecteur)) jusqu'à dire que "_Cet article n'est qu'un tissu de conneries_", je soupçonne son auteur d'être de tellement fort parti-pris contre kim.com qu'il fait celui qui n'a pas bien compris comment fonctionne Méga (ou alors il est idiot), et la plupart de ses "arguments" sont pathétiquement à côte de la plaque !
> (ceci dit, Télérama n'est pas vraiment un journal spécialisé dans l'informatique... et on peut légitimement douter de la fiabilité de ses analyses dans ce domaine !!!)



Une option gratuite où il faut laisser un N° de carte bleue, tu ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée qu'il peut y avoir anguille sous roche


----------



## Invité (1 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux m'envoyer par MP une liste de ceux que tu as, que je ne les fasse pas ?



Bon, en fait, des SVM je n'en ai que 6  . Les numéros 10, 24, 26, 27, 186 et 209 

C'est les "Univers Mac" que j'ai en nombre, quelques "Golden", quelques "Mac Addict", quelques "MacWorld"

Les SVM sont en cours d'Upload sur mon BitCasa


----------



## claude72 (1 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une option gratuite où il faut laisser un N° de carte bleue...


Tu as vu ça où ??? 

L'as-tu vu de tes yeux vu sur le site lors d'une inscription ?
Ou l'as-tu lu dans les divers articles que l'on peut trouver sur le net ?
(comme celui que tu cites précédemment)

Le problème est que Kim.com est quand-même assez "sulfureux" et a de nombreux détracteurs... et il est donc l'objet de nombreuses rumeurs plus ou moins mensongères et non-vérifiées de la part de "journalistes" pourtant censés être des professionnels de l'information, censés être objectifs, et surtout censés être capable de comprendre de quoi ils parlent et censés être capables vérifier leur infos...
Le 2e problème, c'est qu'internet archive des articles et des infos qui étaient (peut-être) valables et réelles au moment de leur parution, mais qui deviennent obsolète sans que les articles ne soient amendés ou updatés au fur et à mesure des  évolutions : l'article que tu cites date du 21 janvier 2013, seulement 2 jours après le lancement de Mega, et donc en plein dans les 1ers balbutiements et les bugs de jeunesse... pas étonnant que le journaliste y trouve quelques lenteurs et quelques défauts ! De ce fait son article tient plus du pamphlet anti-Mega de mauvaise foi, avec en plus un parti-pris contre Kim.com, que du test objectif.


Perso, je me fous complètement de la personnalité et de la vie privée de Kim.com, ainsi que de ses défauts (rééls ou inventés) les plus mis en avant, et comme presque 1 an s'est écoulé depuis le lancement du site, on peut penser que les bugs de jeunesse ont été résolus...

... alors, pour en avoir le coeur net, je viens de créer un compte gratuit (50 GB de stockage) sur Méga (ça peut toujours servir ) et pour créer ce compte je n'ai eu a fournir que nom + prénom + adresse mél et créer un mot de passe... *et à aucun moment il ne m'a été demandé de numéro de carte bancaire* ! d'ailleurs heureusement, puisque je n'ai pas de carte bancaire !!!
Bien-sûr puisque ce compte ne date que de cet après-midi et que je n'ai uploadé dessus que 2 fichiers (un dossier de musique zippé et un fichier texte .rtf) je n'ai aucun recul sur son utilisation... mais à 1re vue ça fonctionne, et sans CB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, en fait, des SVM je n'en ai que 6  . Les numéros 10, 24, 26, 27, 186 et 209



Ce sont les N° de CD, ou ceux de la revue, ça (de mémoire, sur SVM, CD et revue avaient une numérotation distincte) ?


----------



## Invité (1 Janvier 2014)

Je n'ai plus les revues. Uniquement les Cd


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Je n'ai plus les revues. Uniquement les Cd



Ok, dès que j'ai un moment, j'établis la liste de ceux que j'ai.


----------



## benlaug (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis content de voir que ce projet avance .

Pour ma part, j'ai envoyé un message au support de mon hébergeur et je suis en attente de réponse. Si cet "illimité" l'est bel et bien, ça nous enlèvera une belle épine du pied !

Je reviens vers vous dès que j'ai une réponse.

À bientôt et bonne année au passage .


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2014)

Regarde tes messages privés STP


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
" dès que j'ai un moment, j'établis la liste de ceux que j'ai."
bon courage !
j'en ai aussi,
la numérotation est fantaisiste et en plus certains cd n'ont pas de date sur la pochette,
du coup pour faire une liste chronologique c'est barbant ;-)
Je peux éventuellement compléter vos listes si Cds manquants
( il m'arrive quand je finalise un ancien PPC d'y trouver LE logiciel qui me manque)
A+ 
Bonne année à tous

Patrick JJ


----------



## jb07 (2 Janvier 2014)

Curieux que personne ne pense au P2P. Pourquoi ? Trop lent ? Trop aléatoire sur des fichiers à faible taux d'échange ?

J'ai une sacrée collection de CD SVM Mac, notamment (y compris le génialissime no. 1, je peux faire un essai sur ce CD si ça dit à quelqu'un).


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Curieux que personne ne pense au P2P. Pourquoi ? Trop lent ? Trop aléatoire sur des fichiers à faible taux d'échange ?
> 
> J'ai une sacrée collection de CD SVM Mac, notamment (y compris le génialissime no. 1, je peux faire un essai sur ce CD si ça dit à quelqu'un).



Comment fait-on ?
Au temps ancien "avant HDP", il m'est arrivé de générer des liens qui ensuite se promenait je ne sais où, sur des moteurs de recherche. Mais là ?
Il faut un serveur ou un truc du genre, non ?


----------



## jb07 (2 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Comment fait-on ?
> Au temps ancien "avant HDP", il m'est arrivé de générer des liens qui ensuite se promenait je ne sais où, sur des moteurs de recherche. Mais là ?
> Il faut un serveur ou un truc du genre, non ?



Le serveur ne sert que pour les recherches et n'importe quel serveur P2P déjà existant fera l'affaire. Si quelqu'un peut tenter une recherche sur le fichier que j'ai mis en diffusion ("SVMMac_CD_001.dmg"), on verra si ça fonctionne ou pas. Mon mini est allumé/connecté 24/24.


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Le serveur ne sert que pour les recherches et n'importe quel serveur P2P déjà existant fera l'affaire. Si quelqu'un peut tenter une recherche sur le fichier que j'ai mis en diffusion ("SVMMac_CD_001.dmg"), on verra si ça fonctionne ou pas. Mon mini est allumé/connecté 24/24.





Ca fonctionne sans soucis


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2014)

Golden ils avaient déjà des CD ? je me souviens surtout de la disquette que mon classic passait un temps fou à extraire :rateau:


----------



## jb07 (3 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Ca fonctionne sans soucis



Parfait . En plus, si quelqu'un cherche à télécharger ce CD, il y a maintenant deux "serveurs" : ta machine et la mienne !

Je vais pouvoir en ajouter d'autre (le 002 est en cours). Si quelqu'un est intéressé par un CD en particulier, qu'il laisse un message ici ou en privé, je regarderai si j'ai (j'ai environ 80 CD de SVM Mac et autant d'UMac/Macworld, essentiellement jusqu'aux années 2000).

Reste à configurer mon NAS pour tout mettre dessus, parce que le SSD du Mini va vite déborder


----------



## benlaug (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Bon, malheureusement, mon hébergeur n'a pas l'air très chaud malgré que l'espace semble réellement illimité.

Le P2P est une bonne idée pour une propagation efficace, mais la première idée est déjà de centraliser le tout. À quoi pensez-vous sinon, BitTorrent ?

Je ferai bientôt une liste de tout ce que je possède à l'heure actuelle et de l'état d'avancement.

Concernant le serveur RPi, je dois aller récupérer un disque dur prochainement (dans l'idéal, la semaine qui arrive).


----------



## jb07 (3 Janvier 2014)

benlaug a dit:


> [...]
> 
> Le P2P est une bonne idée pour une propagation efficace, mais la première idée est déjà de centraliser le tout. À quoi pensez-vous sinon, BitTorrent ?
> 
> [...].



Pour l'instant, j'utilise aMule et donc un protocole ed2k, mais je peux tout transférer assez facilement sous BitTorrent (enfin si j'arrive à configurer, c'est l'avantage de l'aMule, je dépose le fichier dans un dossier et c'est fini).

Pour la centralisation, j'ai un NAS avec au moins 2 To de libre. Il est connecté en permanence. Si on est plusieurs à centraliser, c'est pas plus mal, parce que je n'ai qu'une ligne ADSL. En upload, je limite à 40 ko/s.


----------



## benlaug (3 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Pour l'instant, j'utilise aMule et donc un protocole ed2k, mais je peux tout transférer assez facilement sous BitTorrent (enfin si j'arrive à configurer, c'est l'avantage de l'aMule, je dépose le fichier dans un dossier et c'est fini).


Ah oui, j'avais oublié ce protocole . Je vais regarder ça, merci .


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Golden ils avaient déjà des CD ? je me souviens surtout de la disquette que mon classic passait un temps fou à extraire :rateau:



Ouaisj'ai plus les D7, mais quelques CD



jb07 a dit:


> Parfait . En plus, si quelqu'un cherche à télécharger ce CD, il y a maintenant deux "serveurs" : ta machine et la mienne !



Oui, mais nan, j'ai juste testé pour DL.
Mais je ne laisse pas LaMule tourner sur mon ordi (le pauvre rame déjà comme un fou, paske j'ai mon BitCasa à moi qui UpLoad à fond !!!)


----------



## benlaug (4 Janvier 2014)

Pour info, j'ai trouvé certains CDs SVM Multimedia avec quelques numéros de Villagina ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Golden ils avaient déjà des CD ? je me souviens surtout de la disquette que mon classic passait un temps fou à extraire :rateau:



Ben oui, dans les derniers numéros, avant qu'il ne devienne "MacWorld France", la disquette avait été remplacée par des CD (dont celui qui contenait la fameuse ré-interprétation de la DS Citroën par Polo, en 1996) ! J'en ai 7 ou 8.

EDIT : Bon, voilà déjà la liste de mes SVM Mac :
Les N° sont ceux des CD, sauf pour ceux à 3 chiffres, où c'est celui de la revue (du moins, je pense, mais où la correspondance n'est pas indiquée) :

N° 16
N° 18 à 89 inclus
N° 94
N° 96
N° 164
N° 166
Hors série 11/2000
Hors série "spécial débutants 2/2001

Pour les Golden, j'ai (N° revue - mois - N° CD) : 

33 - 7/95 - 2
35 - 11/95 - 4
37 - 1/96 - 6
39 - 3/96 - 8
40 - 4/96 - 9
41 - 5/96 - 10
42 - 6/96 - 11
43 - 7/96 - 12
H.S. Iona printemps 94 (Mai ou juin, je pense)
H.S. repérages 9/94
Ces deux derniers étant des recueils de démos de logiciels commerciaux, pour l'essentiel.

Bon, ces deux revues là, c'est fait. Pour les autres, faudra patienter un peu.


----------



## jb07 (4 Janvier 2014)

J'ai pour l'instant mis à disposition les CD SVM Mac sous ed2k (aMule) du no. 1 au 30. Le succès n'est pas trop au rendez-vous. Seul un internaute avec une IP belge a pour l'instant téléchargé le no. 1...

Les fichiers sont nommés sous la forme "SVMMac_CD_xxx" (xxx va de 000 à 030 pour l'instant. Je vais essayer de continuer avec les autres, pour SVM Mac, j'en ai 96)...

En cas de difficulté, le serveur de recherche que j'utilise est le suivant : adresse IP 91.200.42.46, port 1176.

Il me reste quand même un problème : le SSD du mac mini est presque plein. J'ai donc tenté de basculer sur le NAS Synology, qui a plus de 2 To de libre. Las, le download station du Synology ne permet que de faire ... du download. Il ne fait de l'upload qu'avec ce qu'on a téléchargé au préalable. Je trouve que c'est une limitation assez incroyable du logiciel DSM de Synology . Ca en plus des bugs invraisemblables qu'on trouve dans leur implémentation du protocole AFS, Synology n'en finit plus de baisser dans mon estime... Si quelqu'un connait un moyen pas trop prise de tête pour arriver à leurrer le NAS, je suis preneur.

Si quelqu'un connait un fabricant de NAS un peu plus sérieux que Syno, je suis preneur aussi  !

[EDIT] Je crois que j'ai réussi à leurrer le NAS : je lance le téléchargement d'un fichier depuis le NAS, puis je copie le fichier en question du Mac vers le NAS. Le fichier reste à 0% téléchargé, mais on peut dès lors faire de l'upload...


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> J'ai pour l'instant mis à disposition les CD SVM Mac sous ed2k (aMule) du no. 1 au 25. Le succès n'est pas trop au rendez-vous. Seul un internaute avec une IP belge a pour l'instant téléchargé le no. 1



Je relaie !


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2014)

Ca me parait limité de ne prendre qu'un site de p2p. 

Franchement si tu veux que quelqu'un qui cherche un CD de SVM Mac le trouve, il te faut un site web indexé par Google, Yahoo et Bing ... Perso je n'utilise pas de soft de p2p, je n'aurais donc aucune chance de tomber sur tes images ...


----------



## jb07 (4 Janvier 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Ca me parait limité de ne prendre qu'un site de p2p.
> 
> Franchement si tu veux que quelqu'un qui cherche un CD de SVM Mac le trouve, il te faut un site web indexé par Google, Yahoo et Bing ... Perso je n'utilise pas de soft de p2p, je n'aurais donc aucune chance de tomber sur tes images ...



Tu n'as pas tord sur le fond. Maintenant, si tu as une solution d'hébergement, ben il ne te reste qu'à téléverser et mettre le tout en place.

Tu as tout mon (pardon, notre) soutien .

Au final, le mieux, c'est d'avoir le tout dispo à la fois sur le web et en p2p.


----------



## benlaug (5 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Pour la centralisation, j'ai un NAS avec au moins 2 To de libre. Il est connecté en permanence. Si on est plusieurs à centraliser, c'est pas plus mal, parce que je n'ai qu'une ligne ADSL. En upload, je limite à 40 ko/s.



Ça peut être très intéressant, il faudra commencer à discuter lorsqu'on aura centralisé suffisamment de CDs pour que ça devienne intéressant .



jb07 a dit:


> J'ai pour l'instant mis à disposition les CD SVM Mac sous ed2k (aMule) du no. 1 au 30. Le succès n'est pas trop au rendez-vous. Seul un internaute avec une IP belge a pour l'instant téléchargé le no. 1...



C'est moi  .



melaure a dit:


> Franchement si tu veux que quelqu'un qui cherche un CD de SVM Mac le trouve, il te faut un site web indexé par Google, Yahoo et Bing ... Perso je n'utilise pas de soft de p2p, je n'aurais donc aucune chance de tomber sur tes images ...



C'est le but à long terme.



jb07 a dit:


> Au final, le mieux, c'est d'avoir le tout dispo à la fois sur le web et en p2p.



Amplement d'accord, ça pourrait soulager notre bande passante .

Sinon, voici ce que j'ai à ma disposition à l'heure actuelle (je ne trouve pas de solution pour éditer mon premier message malheureusement) :

- SVM Mac CD 1 (merci à jb07)
- SVM Mac CD 10 (merci à Invité)
- SVM Mac CD 24 (merci à Invité)
- SVM Mac CD 26 (merci à Invité)
- SVM Mac CD 27 (merci à Invité)
- SVM Mac CD 186 (merci à Invité)
- SVM Mac CD 209 (merci à Invité)

- SVM Multimedia Villagina 3 (merci à ant01)
- SVM Multimedia Villagina 4 (merci à ant01)
- SVM Multimedia Villagina 5 (merci à ant01)
- SVM Multimedia Villagina 6 (merci à ant01)
- SVM Multimedia Villagina 7 (merci à ant01)
- SVM Multimedia Villagina 8 (merci à ant01)
- SVM Multimedia Villagina 10 (merci à ant01)

Tous les manquants de 1 à 37 vont être en cours de DL (merci à jb07).

Concernant le projet RPi, je n'aurai malheureusement pas le temps de m'en occuper avant, au moins, le week-end prochain. À partir de cette période, je vais pouvoir m'en occuper .


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2014)

Hé bien bon courage alors ! C'est une bonne initiative. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de problème de droits avec ces CDs ? C'est comme les journaux qu'on trouve sur les sites d'abandonware ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2014)

melaure a dit:


> J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de problème de droits avec ces CDs ? C'est comme les journaux qu'on trouve sur les sites d'abandonware ?



Ben j'ai soulevé le problème avec un des pro de la presse de MacGé, d'après lui, ça ne devrait pas trop poser problème.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben j'ai soulevé le problème avec un des pro de la presse de MacGé, d'après lui, ça ne devrait pas trop poser problème.



Tant mieux, il vaut mieux considérer ça comme la préservation de l'histoire du Mac et un hommage a ces revues, souvent disparues ...


----------



## jb07 (6 Janvier 2014)

Mes déboires avec le NAS Syno continuent. Mon problème est de mettre à disposition les CD SVM Mac via p2p. Le NAS ne sait pas faire. Il sait récupérer des fichiers chez les autres puis les redistribuer, mais pas les mettre à disposition (qui peut le plus ne peut pas le moins, on dirait :hein.

J'avais cru pouvoir le leurrer en débutant un téléchargement d'un CD présent sur la mule du mini qui se trouve à moins de 20 cm, puis en copiant le fichier complet à l'endroit où le NAS dit le mettre une fois téléchargé. Ca a eut l'air de fonctionner, puisqu'il s'est mis à envoyer ces fichiers comme si je les avais téléchargés de l'extérieur (vous suivez ?).

Las, cet après-midi, il s'est rendu compte de la supercherie et s'est mis à télécharger ces CD de l'extérieur (pas du mini à 20 cm, hein, trop simple, je ne sais pas où il est allé les chercher, sûrement chez Benlaug ou chez Invité ).

.

Il m'a fait un deuxième fichier strictement identique à celui déjà présent, mais avec un suffixe "(0)" en plus dans le nom. Comme j'étais au bureau en train de gagner ma pitance, je n'ai pas pu l'arrêter et il a fait deux ou trois CD comme ça. Bien sûr, il est strictement impossible de renommer quoique ce soit (les options sur le NAS se battent en duel, faudrait pas croire que je vais faire ce que je veux).

C'est à devenir chèvre :modo:. Je n'ai pas trop de solution en vue, à part changer de marque de NAS, ce qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment. Encore faudrait-il que j'en trouve un qui soit mieux : j'ai regardé du côté de QNAP cet après-midi, j'ai pu constater que le module le download station a la même icône et le même nom que chez Synology. Ca n'inspire pas confiance 

Autre solution, faire de la place sur mon mini (j'ai déplacé du bazar vers le NAS, à défaut de savoir partager, il sait au moins sauvegarder).  Donc à venir une dizaine de CD en plus (on va arriver à 50 !).


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2014)

Moi, chez laMule je n'ai pas de nouvelles du 19.

Les autres :
SVMMac_CD_001.dmg
SVMMac_CD_002.dmg
SVMMac_CD_003.dmg
SVMMac_CD_004.dmg
SVMMac_CD_005.dmg
SVMMac_CD_006.dmg
SVMMac_CD_007.dmg
SVMMac_CD_008.dmg
SVMMac_CD_009.dmg
SVMMac_CD_010.dmg
SVMMac_CD_011.dmg
SVMMac_CD_012.dmg
SVMMac_CD_013.dmg
SVMMac_CD_014.dmg
SVMMac_CD_015.dmg
SVMMac_CD_016.dmg
SVMMac_CD_016.dmg
SVMMac_CD_017.dmg
SVMMac_CD_018.dmg

Je vais les mettre un petit moment sur le disque de ma FreeBox pour qui les veut.
Ensuite je ferais de la place (petit disque de 250Go et c'est pas mon idée, hein ! :rateau: )

Le lien FbX (valable 1 mois, après je vire) : http://82.225.175.131/share/OUu26pEExec1akmM/


----------



## jb07 (6 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben j'ai soulevé le problème avec un des pro de la presse de MacGé, d'après lui, ça ne devrait pas trop poser problème.



Oui, à ceci près que le pro s'est prononcé pour SVM Mac. Restent Univers Mac et Macworld. Quid ?



Invité a dit:


> Moi, chez laMule je n'ai pas de nouvelles du 19.
> [...]



Bizarre, il est sur la Mule sur le Mini, pourtant. Bon j'ai des problèmes avec les serveurs de recherches (ça zigzag un peu du côté de l'Ukraine, ces temps ci), je pense que tu peux retenter à l'occasion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2014)

Leur situation est la même que celle de SVM Mac, Macworld a racheté Golden, puis Univers Mac, avant de mettre à son tour la clé sous le paillasson. Maintenant, on est un peu comme dans le cas de l'abandonware, si ça râle, on enlève !


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Leur situation est la même que celle de SVM Mac, Macworld a racheté Golden, puis Univers Mac, avant de mettre à son tour la clé sous le paillasson. Maintenant, on est un peu comme dans le cas de l'abandonware, si ça râle, on enlève !



Ca m'a toujours paru stupide pour des trucs que plus personne n'achètera, mais bon comme d'habitude on niktamerera !
Oups pardon on obtempérera&#8230;


----------



## benlaug (7 Janvier 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Tant mieux, il vaut mieux considérer ça comme la préservation de l'histoire du Mac et un hommage a ces revues, souvent disparues ...



C'est exactement le but, combler les nostalgiques remplis de bonnes intentions !



jb07 a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il que j'en trouve un qui soit mieux : j'ai regardé du côté de QNAP cet après-midi, j'ai pu constater que le module le download station a la même icône et le même nom que chez Synology. Ca n'inspire pas confiance



Je crains malheureusement que Synology soit le meilleur dans le domaine du NAS grand public .



Invité a dit:


> Moi, chez laMule je n'ai pas de nouvelles du 19.



Je viens de faire la recherche à l'instant avec succès. Peut-être que ça pourrait re-fonctionner pour toi aussi ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Leur situation est la même que celle de SVM Mac, Macworld a racheté Golden, puis Univers Mac, avant de mettre à son tour la clé sous le paillasson. Maintenant, on est un peu comme dans le cas de l'abandonware, si ça râle, on enlève !



Tout de façon, aujourd'hui, ça râle peu si ce n'est pas pour des albums de Johnny qui se vendent à des millions d'exemplaires !


----------



## sofizabel (7 Janvier 2014)

bonjour
je dispose de tous les CD SVM/Mac. du premier (avril 1995) au N° 222 (décembre 2009).
1° série
SVM/Mac N°61-CD N°1 à N°134-CD N°74
2° série
SVM/Mac N°140-CD N°75 à N°161-CD N°96
3° série
SVM/Mac N°162 à 222 (numérotation magazine et CD identique).
je veux bien vous en faire profiter, mais j'ignore comment je pourrais m'y prendre.


----------



## magicPDF (7 Janvier 2014)

Pour créer son magazine interactif/multimédia, SVMMac avait eu la bonne idée d'utiliser le format PDF.
Outre qu'à l'époque c'était le seul format multimédia capable de s'adapter à la dimension de tout écran, c'était aussi un sacré gage de pérennité.

Aujourd'hui ce sont les seuls magazines "anciens" que l'on peut toujours visualiser avec un ordi moderne. contrairement à tous les autres qui avaient choisis Director, Apple Media Tools, etc. pour leurs versions interactives.


----------



## magicPDF (7 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Les autres :
> SVMMac_CD_001.dmg
> SVMMac_CD_002.dmg
> SVMMac_CD_003.dmg
> ...



S'agissant de contenus destinés à Mac OS 9 et versions antérieures est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus pertinent de créer des images-disques utilisant un format compatible avec ces (vieux) systèmes ?
Parce-que _.DMG_ ça ne fonctionne que sur Mac OS X.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> S'agissant de contenus destinés à Mac OS 9 et versions antérieures est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus pertinent de créer des images-disques utilisant un format compatible avec ces (vieux) systèmes ?
> Parce-que _.DMG_ ça ne fonctionne que sur Mac OS X.



Effectivement, des fichiers ".img" (Format DiskCopy 6.x) seraient préférables mais pour les réaliser faut avoir Mac OS 9 ou plus ancien, et un Mac capable de le faire tourner (au moins dans sa version "Classic"), ou un émulateur (SheepShaver ou Basilisk II) si DiskCopy fonctionne avec (je n'ai pas testé).


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> S'agissant de contenus destinés à Mac OS 9 et versions antérieures est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus pertinent de créer des images-disques utilisant un format compatible avec ces (vieux) systèmes ?
> Parce-que _.DMG_ ça ne fonctionne que sur Mac OS X.



Ah merde, j'ai pas pensé à ça ! :rose:

D'autant qu'il m'est arrivé souvent d'ouvrir des .dmg avec Os9 (dans les premiers temps ?) en changeant simplement l'extension.
Je vais tester si mes .dmg sont ouvrables avec Os9&#8230;


----------



## jb07 (7 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> S'agissant de contenus destinés à Mac OS 9 et versions antérieures est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus pertinent de créer des images-disques utilisant un format compatible avec ces (vieux) systèmes ?
> Parce-que _.DMG_ ça ne fonctionne que sur Mac OS X.



C'est pas bête ça :sick:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, des fichiers ".img" (Format  DiskCopy 6.x) seraient préférables mais pour les réaliser faut avoir Mac  OS 9 ou plus ancien, et un Mac capable de le faire tourner (au moins  dans sa version "Classic"), ou un émulateur (SheepShaver ou Basilisk II)  si DiskCopy fonctionne avec (je n'ai pas testé).



J'ai ! Par contre ce qui commence à manquer, c'est la place sur le bureau : un mini, un PC, un powerbook G3 avec lecteur HS, faut que j'ajoute un G3 bleu blanc avec son lecteur DVD et que j'installe un OS 9 dessus... Aller, c'est parti ! 



Invité a dit:


> Ah merde, j'ai pas pensé à ça ! :rose:
> 
> D'autant qu'il m'est arrivé souvent d'ouvrir des .dmg avec Os9 (dans les premiers temps ?) en changeant simplement l'extension.
> Je vais tester si mes .dmg sont ouvrables avec Os9&#8230;



Tu nous tiens au courant ? J'ai jamais essayé.


C'est ballot pour les DMG qui permettent quand même une gravure sur un OS X, gravure lisible sous OS9 j'espère ! J'en étais au CD no. 75...


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Tu nous tiens au courant ? J'ai jamais essayé.



Mort !
Pas réussi. Ni avec SheepShaver (9.0.4) ni avec mon StarMax en 9.1.
Pas de vrai 9.2.2 sous la main pour voir. Ces ordis sont dans d'autres pièces&#8230;

En même temps combien de personnes vont télécharger avec Mac Os 9 ?


----------



## jb07 (7 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Mort !
> Pas réussi. Ni avec SheepShaver (9.0.4) ni avec mon StarMax en 9.1.
> Pas de vrai 9.2.2 sous la main pour voir. Ces ordis sont dans d'autres pièces&#8230;
> 
> En même temps combien de personnes vont télécharger avec Mac Os 9 ?



J'ai réinstallé un 9.2.2, pas essayé le renommage, tenterai demain. J'ai eu pas mal de soucis (plantage dû à une extension visiblement). Et se pose un nouveau problème très ennuyeux : DiskCopy sur un G3, c'est trèèèèèès leeeeeent !!!  Sans parler du bruit...

Un bon 1/4 d'heure par CD, à vue de nez. J'ai mis le premier en diffusion ("CD-ROM n°1.img").


----------



## benlaug (8 Janvier 2014)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> je dispose de tous les CD SVM/Mac. du premier (avril 1995) au N° 222 (décembre 2009).
> [...]
> je veux bien vous en faire profiter, mais j'ignore comment je pourrais m'y prendre.


Je donnerai plus de précisions quand mon petit serveur sera monté. Merci pour la participation .



magicPDF a dit:


> S'agissant de contenus destinés à Mac OS 9 et versions antérieures est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus pertinent de créer des images-disques utilisant un format compatible avec ces (vieux) systèmes ?
> Parce-que _.DMG_ ça ne fonctionne que sur Mac OS X.


Est-ce que Toast ne fait pas monter les iso/dmg sans problème ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2014)

benlaug a dit:


> Est-ce que Toast ne fait pas monter les iso/dmg sans problème ?



Certes si, mais je pense que graver la collection complète reviendrait un peu cher, il sera plus facile de monter directement les images !


----------



## benlaug (8 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes si, mais je pense que graver la collection complète reviendrait un peu cher, il sera plus facile de monter directement les images !


C'est bien de ça dont je parlais. Toast peut faire monter les images comme des lecteurs virtuels. Avec le iso, ça fonctionne, mais je n'ai pas encore testé avec les dmg.


----------



## magicPDF (8 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, des fichiers ".img" (Format DiskCopy 6.x) seraient préférables mais pour les réaliser faut avoir Mac OS 9 ou plus ancien, et un Mac capable de le faire tourner (au moins dans sa version "Classic"), ou un émulateur (SheepShaver ou Basilisk II) si DiskCopy fonctionne avec (je n'ai pas testé).


Pas du tout, ça fonctionne très bien sur Mac OS X avec *Utilitaire de disque* ou avec *DMGConverter*.app.

Je crois que l'astuce c'est de débloquer certains (anciens) formats qui ne s'affichent pas par défaut, ça se fait avec Onyx ou TinkerTool.

*Utilitaire de disque :*













*DMGConverter :*







*Onyx :*


----------



## magicPDF (8 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> En même temps combien de personnes vont télécharger avec Mac Os 9 ?



Il suffira d'une seule pour que toi et tous tes descendants soyez maudits jusqu'à la 7e génération !


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Il suffira d'une seule pour que toi et tous tes descendants soyez maudits jusqu'à la 7e génération !



Houlà !!! 
Faudrait voir à faire gaffe quand même !!! 
J'ai quelques connaissances spécialisées dans les malédictions, moi aussi :!:

Bon, cela dit, je n'arrive absolument pas ouvrir ces put1 de .dmg avec Os9, pas plus avec Toast (5.2.3), qu'avec DiskCppy, ShrinkWrap, tous les StuffMachinChose&#8230;


----------



## jb07 (8 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> [...]
> 
> Bon, cela dit, je n'arrive absolument pas ouvrir ces put1 de .dmg avec Os9, pas plus avec Toast (5.2.3), qu'avec DiskCppy, ShrinkWrap, tous les StuffMachinChose&#8230;



De mon côté, pas mal de soucis avec les img sous OSX. Ça fonctionne de temps en temps, mais ce soir ça passe le gros de son temps à "préparer le moteur d'imagerie", et à la fin (que je provoque en arrêtant tout parce que 2 heures pour un CD, oh hé hein ? bon !), l'image fait 4 ko.

En revanche, j'arrive à transformer les dmg en img.

Sous OS9, il faut 1/2 heure par CD (donc un bon gros 1/4 d'heure comme je l'écrivais hier ; pourtant, plus jeune, j'étais super bon en pifométrie, sans vouloir me vanter). 

Alors finalement je fais quoi ? Des *dmg* ou des *img* ? Ca va se terminer avec les deux...


----------



## magicPDF (9 Janvier 2014)

Si tu peux faire directement des .IMG tu gagneras un temps fou, parce-que faire des .DMG pour ensuite les convertir en .IMG me parait fastidieux

D'autant que tu peux le faire directement depuis Mac OS X, donc sur des ordinateurs généralement mieux équipés en lecteur de CD (plus rapides) et en processeur (plus puissants).


----------



## jb07 (9 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Si tu peux faire directement des .IMG tu gagneras un temps fou, parce-que faire des .DMG pour ensuite les convertir en .IMG me parait fastidieux
> 
> D'autant que tu peux le faire directement depuis Mac OS X, donc sur des ordinateurs généralement mieux équipés en lecteur de CD (plus rapides) et en processeur (plus puissants).



La question ne se pose pas, puisque faire un IMG directement sous OS X, ça ne marche pas, en tout cas pas chez moi. Je vais beaucoup plus vite en faisant des DMG que je convertirai ensuite en IMG (je ne désespère pas de passer par Automator et de faire faire la conversion automatiquement).


----------



## jb07 (10 Janvier 2014)

Bon j'ai terminé de générer les dmg de tous les CD SVM Mac en ma possession (en gros du 1 au 86, plus quelques autres numéros par ci par là). Ne reste plus qu'à les transcrire en .img.

Pour ça, j'ai essayé sans succès automator. J'aimais bien AppleScript avant, mais la fonction d'enregistrement a bien changé, je n'ai pas réussi a en tirer quoique ce soit. Je m'en suis sorti avec un script shell. J'ai pris un format obsolète (NDIF compressed image), car le format NDIF read-only, celui de Diskcopy 6.3.3, est sans compression, et là, c'est la cata côté volume.

Pour ceux qui en auraient besoin, voici le script en question :


```
#!/bin/ksh
cd aMule\ Downloads
for fic in SVMMac_CD_*.dmg ; do
  echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
  echo Traitement de $fic
  echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
  disk=$(hdiutil attach -readonly $fic | grep \/dev | tail -n 1 | cut -f 1)
  hdiutil create -srcdevice $disk -format ROCo $(echo $fic | sed s/dmg/img/)
  hdiutil detach $disk
done
cd ..
```

Pour changer le format de destination, il faut modifier "ROCo" en :
                      RdWr - NDIF read/write image (deprecated)
                      Rdxx - NDIF read-only image (Disk Copy 6.3.3 format)
                      ROCo - NDIF compressed image (deprecated)
                      Rken - NDIF compressed (obsolete format)
                      DC42 - Disk Copy 4.2 image

Sur ce, j'attaque les CD UMac...


----------



## magicPDF (10 Janvier 2014)

*DMGConverter* est Automatisable, c'est pour ça que je l'ai mentionné. Il suffit de débloquer les formats supplémentaires avec Onyx.

Si j'insiste c'est parce-que les DMG que tu as mis en téléchargement génèrent des erreurs quand on les ouvre. Et certains fichiers dedans sont corrompus ou inutilisables.


----------



## jb07 (10 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> *DMGConverter* est Automatisable, c'est pour ça que je l'ai mentionné. Il suffit de débloquer les formats supplémentaires avec Onyx.
> 
> Si j'insiste c'est parce-que les DMG que tu as mis en téléchargement génèrent des erreurs quand on les ouvre. Et certains fichiers dedans sont corrompus ou inutilisables.



J'ai débloqué les formats dès que tu l'as mentionné, mais je ne me suis pas penché sur DMGConverter, c'est vrai. De toute façon, j'ai bien l'impression que tous ces outils font appels aux bibliothèques hdiutil, non ?

Pour les dmg en erreur, ce sont lesquels ? J'en prends un au hasard, le 45, et ... ça fonctionne. Les dmg sont faits avec "Utilitaire de disque" à partir des CD, sans option particulière.

Je prends l'img du même CD, re-belote, ça monte et j'arrive à accéder aux fichiers. J'ai pas de bol ? J'ai aussi copié la totalité du contenu du CD vers mon disque dur, sans soucis. En revanche, la vérification de la structure dudisque par Utilitaire de disque montre des erreurs. Et DMGConverter refuse de convertir (erreur 1, suis bien avancé). J'essaie de faire la même vérification sur le CD : même erreur. Je pense que c'est inhérent aux CD SVM de l'époque.

Quelqu'un d'autre a vu des soucis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> En revanche, la vérification de la structure dudisque par Utilitaire de disque montre des erreurs. Et DMGConverter refuse de convertir (erreur 1, suis bien avancé). J'essaie de faire la même vérification sur le CD : même erreur. Je pense que c'est inhérent aux CD SVM de l'époque.



D'après tes infos, tu es en 10.6, or, les CD de SVM Mac sont en HFS, et si le 10.6 sait toujours lire le HFS, il ne sait par contre plus l'écrire (lecture seule, comme pour le NTFS). Je pense que ton problème vient de là.


----------



## jb07 (10 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'après tes infos, tu es en 10.6, or, les CD de SVM Mac sont en HFS, et si le 10.6 sait toujours lire le HFS, il ne sait par contre plus l'écrire (lecture seule, comme pour le NTFS). Je pense que ton problème vient de là.



Je ne demande qu'à régler le problème, mais si seulement je pouvais savoir quel est ce problème : le CD contient une erreur, l'image contient la même erreur. Et le tout est ensuite parfaitement lisible.:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Je ne demande qu'à régler le problème, mais si seulement je pouvais savoir quel est ce problème : le CD contient une erreur, l'image contient la même erreur. Et le tout est ensuite parfaitement lisible.:sleep:



Il n'y a pas de moyen de régler le problème, le seul moyen serait de repasser en 10.4 ou 10.5 !


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2014)

HS


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de moyen de régler le problème, le seul moyen serait de repasser en 10.4 ou 10.5 !



C'est à cause de ça que j'arrivais à ouvrir avec mon Os9.1  les .dmg que je créais avant Intel ?


----------



## jb07 (11 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de moyen de régler le problème, le seul moyen serait de repasser en 10.4 ou 10.5 !



Loin de moi l'idée de casser l'ambiance, mais je viens d'essayer avec un 10.4.11, c'est le même résultat : *dmg* avec erreur inside, montable, copiable sans problème sous OS X. 

Pas réussi à le monter sous OS 9.2.2 (erreur -50).

J'arrive à monter sans problème les *img* (créés sous OS9.2.2 ou OS X 10.6) sous OS9.2.2 et OS X 10.6. D'après OSX, il y a des erreurs dans les *img*. D'après OS9.2.2, tout va bien.

Je pense que je vais bazarder TOUT les *dmg*. Je ne garderai que les *img*. D'autant que j'ai à nouveau des problèmes de place.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2014)

Pour autant que je me souvienne, DiskCopy 6.2.2 fonctionne bien sous Classic, donc &#8230;

Je sais que sous OS X j'ai souvent un message d'erreur me disant que "cette image disque est endommagée et disque d'abimer mon Mac, voire de lui filer peste et choléra", mais en pratique, l'utilisation de cette image sous X n'a jamais causé le moindre problème : il s'agit de l'image du CD de Diablo II que j'utilise pour ne pas devoir introduire le CD à chaque fois. Que j'utilisais, devrais-je dire, car la dernière version du logiciel (celle qui transforme les clés CD *valides* en de nouvelles clés avec plus de chiffres, et permet de ne plus avoir besoin du CD pour jouer), je n'ai plus rien à monter.


----------



## magicPDF (11 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Pour les dmg en erreur, ce sont lesquels ?


Pour l'instant je n'ai que les 6 premiers, ça le fait pour tous.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Pour l'instant je n'ai que les 6 premiers, ça le fait pour tous.



Bah, il suffit de les ouvrir et ll n'y a pas de soucis&#8230;


----------



## jb07 (11 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Pour l'instant je n'ai que les 6 premiers, ça le fait pour tous.



Oui, 10.4.11 me fait ça pour toutes les images que j'ai pu lui soumettre (depuis l'img générée sous OS 9.2.2 jusqu'au dmg généré sous Maverick). Par contre sous Snow Leopard, pas de message.


----------



## magicPDF (12 Janvier 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, il suffit de les ouvrir et ll n'y a pas de soucis


Si, le "Magazine interactif" (en PDF) plante systématiquement Adobe Reader (ou Aperçu, ou Acrobat) dès qu'on l'ouvre.
Le seul moyen pour que ça fonctionne est de tout copier sur le disque dur


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Si, le "Magazine interactif" (en PDF) plante systématiquement Adobe Reader (ou Aperçu, ou Acrobat&#8230 dès qu'on l'ouvre.
> Le seul moyen pour que ça fonctionne est de tout copier sur le disque dur&#8230;



Ah ? Ca ne le fait pas chez moi, ni en .dmg avec 10.4 (qui signale le problème), ni avec 10.6 ou 10.7 qui ne signalent rien.
Pas de soucis non plus en .img avec Os9.1 qui ne signale rien non plus.

Mais mon seul test était avec le N°18 que j'ai aussi passé en .img pour Os9


----------



## jb07 (18 Janvier 2014)

J'ai terminé avec les CD Univers Mac. Ils sont trouvables en cherchant "Umac" ou "UMacworld" sur l'aMule.

Je n'ai fait que des img, certains comme le 71 (il contient BeOS !) ont été fait sous OS9. Pour d'autres, j'ai renoncé à la mise en ligne, car ils contiennent des produits Infogrames, société qui existe encore à ma connaissance. La licence des CD Univers Mac (et celle des CD SVM je suppose) spécifie bien que ce qu'ils distribuent reste la propriété des éditeurs respectifs.

Enfin, un CD Univers Mac a résisté : le no. 95 ne veut pas se laisser mettre sous la forme d'un fichier img (Diskcopy me dit qu'il y a une fin de fichier inattendue avant d'abandonner).

J'ai également transformé tous les dmg des CD SVM Mac en img, histoire d'être cohérent. Et il me reste encore à faire les CD Macworld, mais j'en ai une dizaine à tout casser.

Ce qui manque encore, je trouve, c'est un catalogue de tout ce qu'on peut trouver dans ces CD. Car certains contiennent des pépites (pour l'époque au moins). En plus de BeOS cité plus haut, j'ai vu 4D, RagTime solo (licence pour utilisation non commerciale), Amapi...

Je vais peut-être modifier le nom de certains CD plus intéressants que d'autres en ajoutant un suffixe, mais le nombre de caractères autorisés dans un nom de fichier est limité sous OS9 (31 caractères je crois), donc ce n'est pas idéal.


----------



## magicPDF (20 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Ce qui manque encore, je trouve, c'est un catalogue de tout ce qu'on peut trouver dans ces CD.



==> Tri-CATALOG (de TED)

Fonctionne depuis Mac OS 8, et même avant si ça trouve.


----------



## jb07 (22 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> ==> Tri-CATALOG (de TED)
> 
> Fonctionne depuis Mac OS 8, et même avant si ça trouve.



Oué, enfin à condition de payer, non ? Je n'ai même pas vu de version de démo.

Dans le temps, j'utilisais DiskWizard. Il était pas mal du tout, mais si faire une recherche dans la base était simple et rapide, je ne sais pas trop sous quel format je peux l'exporter, il faut que je le réinstalle et que je regarde (mais qu'est-ce que c'est bruyant, un G3 bleu/blanc, 1/4 d'heure ce soir et il m'a rendu à moitié sourd)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> mais qu'est-ce que c'est bruyant, un G3 bleu/blanc, 1/4 d'heure ce soir et il m'a rendu à moitié sourd



Un peu de dépoussièrage ?


----------



## jb07 (23 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un peu de dépoussièrage ?



Taratata ! Pas de poussière dans mes macs, même les plus anciens. Juste un utilisateur aux oreilles formatées au Mac Mini et au Zotac ID89 (pub gratuite)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Taratata ! Pas de poussière dans mes macs, même les plus anciens. Juste un utilisateur aux oreilles formatées au Mac Mini et au Zotac ID89 (pub gratuite)



Écoute, je te propose un truc : utilise pendant deux-trois jours un PM G4 MDD dont l'Open Firmware n'a pas été mis à jour, et je te promets qu'après ça, ton G3 B/B sera très silencieux


----------



## magicPDF (24 Janvier 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Oué, enfin à condition de payer, non ? Je n'ai même pas vu de version de démo.


Dans le temps il y avait une version démo D'autre part, je peux me tromper mais il me semble bien que Tri-Edre avait libéré (rendu gratuit) la version pour Classic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Dans le temps il y avait une version démo&#8230;



Très limitée, il me semble que la base de données générée par cette version n'était pas lisible par le lecteur gratuit, et qu'on ne pouvait pas cataloguer beaucoup de disques.



magicPDF a dit:


> D'autre part, je peux me tromper mais il me semble bien que Tri-Edre avait libéré (rendu gratuit) la version pour Classic.



Ça ça serait intéressant, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu passer d'info là dessus. Je regarde ça de plus près.


EDIT : Bon, ben veni, vidi, mais pas vici, la version 5 (qui fonctionne de Mac OS 8.6 à Mac OS X 10.6, bien que depuis Mac OS 10.4 on puisse avoir accès à des versions plus récentes) demande toujours un N°  de série. Peut-être cela concerne-t-il les versions 3.x et plus anciennes (qui ne fonctionnent pas sous X), mais elles ne sont pas dispo au téléchargement sur le site de tri-edre.


----------



## flippy (24 Janvier 2014)

Catalogueur : je ne me souviens plus exactement mais il me semble que les premières versions de *iView MediaPro* tournaient sur Classic (et avant) :mouais: . La version non _Pro_ était même peut-être gratos. A démentir si erroné, merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------

Autres catalogueurs de l'époque (gratos ou pas, Classic ou début PPC, sais plus :rose : *VSE File Pirate* et *ImageViewer*...


----------



## magicPDF (1 Février 2014)

benlaug a dit:


> Bon, malheureusement, mon hébergeur n'a pas l'air très chaud malgré que l'espace semble réellement illimité.


As tu résolu ton problème d'hébergement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2014)

J'ai passé un moment, cet aprem à faire des images disques de mes 8 CD de feu la revue Golden (deux de 95 et 6 de 96), là, ils s'uploadent sur le compte que je viens de m'ouvrir chez HubiC &#8230; 25 Go gratuits &#8230; Je ne vais pas me gratter ! 

Bon, rien que ces 8 CD, ça prend un peu plus de 3 Go, donc, je pense que l'upload (+/- 120 Ko/s) devrait se terminer tard ce soir, et que je pourrais vous mettre des liens demain.

Cela dit, 25 Go, ça ne suffira pas pour l'ensemble de mes CD, va falloir organiser des rotations (sans compter le temps que ça prend).


----------



## magicPDF (8 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, 25 Go, ça ne suffira pas pour l'ensemble de mes CD


C'est un compte gratuit avec 25 Go "par adresse email".
Il te suffit d'en ouvrir plusieurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

Vi, mais quand je vois le temps qu'il faut pour uploader à peine plus de 3 malheureux Go (démarré vers 16 H, à 0H47, toujours pas fini :casse, je t'avoue hésiter un brin 

EDIT bon, pendant qu'on causait, ça s'est terminé. Voici les liens :

Golden CD 7/95
Golden CD 11/95
Golden CD 1/96
Golden CD 3/96
Golden CD 4/96
Golden CD 5/96
Golden CD 6/96
Golden CD 7/96

Ce sont des dossiers zippés contenant une image disque type ".img" (DiskCopy 6,x) et un scan du CD (avec un embrion de liste de contenu, c'est pour ça que je l'ai mis). celui de juillet 96 comportant une session "audio", en plus de la session "datas", j'ai du faire deux images séparées.


----------



## magicPDF (10 Février 2014)

Contactez moi par MP.
abracadabraPDF dispose d'un espace d'hébergement et d'une bande passante illimitée


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Contactez moi par MP.
> abracadabraPDF dispose d'un espace d'hébergement et d'une bande passante illimitée



J'étais justement en train de me demander si ça valait de coup de continuer à imager


----------



## magicPDF (11 Février 2014)

Parce-que abracadabraPDF héberge déjà des Poms et des Golden :

- GOLDEN : la collection abracadabraPDF
&
- pom's : la collection abracadabraPDF


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2015)

Tu peux refaire le même en minuscule stp !
(si tu veux des réponses  )


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Tu peux refaire le même en minuscule stp !
> (si tu veux des réponses  )


J'ai viré son message imbuvable avec quand même un peu de PUB, on verra bien s'il revient.


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2015)

kif3d a dit:


> on met une majuscule


Une majuscule s'impose au début d'une phrase et après un point, le reste doit être en minuscules. A par dormir, ta réponse n'est pas compréhensible.


----------



## Invité (4 Juin 2015)

kif3d a dit:


> Qui se rappelle des photos charme des cds Univers mac (ou SVM ?) ?




Je ne m'en souvenais pas, je viens de regarder ma base TriCatalog et effectivement, du 41 (UniversMac) au 48 il y a un dossier "charme" puis le 64 et le 65, et encore du 77 au 91. Après ça a l'air d'être un installeur pour "charme.com"
Je n'avais pas les images, ça doit être une des première version de TriCatalog, et j'ai la flemme de chercher ces vieux CD…


----------

